# Ford Exec confirms 400hp Coyote V8 coming in 2010



## bellamyasc (Mar 28, 2013)

When the 2010 Ford Mustang debuted, there was a collective groan among the pony car faithful that Ford didn't update the aging 4.6-liter V8 along with the 'Stang's new sheetmetal. So when a few spy shots surfaced in January showing a new aluminum engine nestled under the hood of a Mustang mule, we knew the Blue Oval had something else up its sleeve – and now we have confirmation.According to Ford Australia's product development director, Russell Christophers, FoMoCo's U.S. team is working on an all-new, aluminum double-overhead cam 5.0-liter V8 – codenamed "Coyote" – with output expected to crest 400 hp and around 400 lb-ft of torque. Christophers told Australia's Drive, "I have seen the performance curves and it is a pretty good engine."The new 32-valve, 5.0-liter V8 is expected to be fitted to the Mustang and F-150 sometime in 2010, replacing the current 4.6- and 5.4-liter mills. With its aluminum block, it should be notably lighter than the current V8, and with the inevitable option of the 3.5-liter EcoBoost V6 making its way under the Mustang's hood, Ford looks to be bringing the fight to the new Chevrolet Camaro.


----------

